# '34/5 Excelsior



## Vicious Cycle (Oct 21, 2019)

I have a mens Excelsior, similar to the attachment (but older). I am dating it at 34/35. Stepped rims, 6 H crank, ect.
It has original Stainless Fenders w/flat braces which I cannot find any reference to. Every example I have seen has painted fenders.
Any enlightenment ?


----------



## John G04 (Oct 21, 2019)

Lets see some pictures of your actual bike!


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Vicious Cycle (Oct 23, 2019)

I cannot find a example of these SS fenders on another Excelsior, This is a crossover frame with the spacers for 26" fenders. Any information ?


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 23, 2019)

1936 
snyder  built


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks for that . Is there a obvious way to tell a 36 from a 35 ?


----------



## elwood (Oct 23, 2019)

Badge is killer looking... Great graphic....


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 24, 2019)

36 had https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/collet-seat-clamp.109946/


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 24, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/got-an-interesting-rollfast-today.110219/


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks for the details, so 1936 it is . Has anyone seen the Stainless Fender version ?

thanks, David


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 24, 2019)

Vicious Cycle said:


> Thanks for that . Is there a obvious way to tell a 36 from a 35 ?




afaik this frame was not around before 1936


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 26, 2019)

Serial number & letter would be helpful for the refurbished bike with parts and accessories.  
HP Snyder owned the Excelsior Michigan City plant, and the label.  The 6-H sprocket is a DP Harris Rollfast feature. 
1934-35 bikes would likely have a classic double bar drop frame.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Oct 26, 2019)

Looks like  "F37966"


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks, so "F" is the 6th letter; it is a 1936; and wears an Excelsior MCI badge.
Still thinking Excelsior Snyder bike serial numbers start with an "A" in 1931.
The link in post #9 has an "E" serial number (the 5th letter); maybe it was built in late 1935 (high 98,000) for 1936 catalog/model year.
Starting to think that place of manufacture (Indiana or NY) might have less to do with badges or place of sale.
Little Falls NY bikes may have used the other end of the alphabet in serial numbers/letters.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 24, 2022)

Hi! Been trying to figure out how to put a year on this Princeton. Do ya think that this is a 36 based on the f in the serial number?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 24, 2022)

I believe that my 2019 post was off by a year, (because I wanted it to be easier); and the “F” prefix may indicate *1937* (versus 1936 when another seat post clamp was prevalent).


----------



## mrg (Nov 25, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I believe that my 2019 post was off by a year, (because I wanted it to be easier); and the “F” prefix may indicate *1937* (versus 1936 when another seat post clamp was prevalent).



Think 36 was the only yr they used the expanding lock type seat post clamp like yours but yrs vs. parts/features aren't always exact! and those F's look totally different?


----------

